# Twisting the Pouch ...How Much ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

When I'm shooting OTT I always twist the pouch, but I always twist it more than 90deg, (I shoot Gangsta style), my thumb is facing me but it is a bit toward the ground.. maybe I twist around 100 to 110deg.

How many of your guys on closer examination of your pouch holding hand twist a bit more than 90deg ..... just curious.

wll


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I twist 180 always and on my 5ft starship i twist 360

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm at about 180 degrees.

winnie


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

What is the point of twisting the pouch? It seems like it would add another level of complicatedness and would ruin your accuracy.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

90º for me - or none at all...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

The Norseman said:


> What is the point of twisting the pouch? It seems like it would add another level of complicatedness and would ruin your accuracy.


Never get a fork hit and it is the natural position when you draw back in gangsta style.

wll


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

The Norseman said:


> What is the point of twisting the pouch? It seems like it would add another level of complicatedness and would ruin your accuracy.


I agree. There is no need to twist unless you are shooting a flat top or pickle fork shooter to help get the ammo over the fork.

Some folks twist so they can anchor their thumb in the cheek. Some believe that twisting the pouch will add spin to the ammo similar to the rifling in a gun. I don't think spin will have much affect at the speeds at which slingshot ammo travels. Some people feel that turning the pouch reduces fork hits.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I shoot butterfly and the point of twisting is that there is no real choice to do otherwise. As you extend your hand back past your head your hand naturally turns inward and your pouch twists as a result. It all seems to sort itself out at release.

In order to transfer rotation (I don't think it really does) it would have to be still rotating as it releases the ball, in which case the pouch would be in danger of capturing the ball before discharge. I feel as though twisting the pouch doesn't affect the shot at all.

winnie


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> The Norseman said:
> 
> 
> > What is the point of twisting the pouch? It seems like it would add another level of complicatedness and would ruin your accuracy.
> ...


Well I shoot everything OTT or very close to it and or my pouch hand to be in a comfortable position it must be twisted, it would be very awkward to shoot other wise.

wll


----------



## TieDownKing (Mar 20, 2018)

I always twisted 1/4 turn, but since i started experimenting, I figured out that the best twist is actually a 1643.34 degree twist, (4.5648 turns) and this not only stabilizes the ammunition after release but also increases the velocity by the spinning moment when the pouch spirals toward the fork. I have achieved velocities of over 2000ft/sec with .80in diameter steel balls and with a regular bb i can achieve velocities closer to the speed of sound.

I have found that 5/8 marbles from the dollar store are best, as upon release the friction from the air heats up the glass and makes it glow, basically making any marble into a tracer round. As a bonus, this molten material pre cooks your meal if you intend to hunt with it.

Mind you I havent tried this technique with the butterfly style of shooting, but i can predict that with double layer thereaband gold i can achieve a shot faster than a 357 at the muzzle.

I'll keep you guys posted on my findings :naughty:


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm thinking that the now hot marble would heat the air thereby thinning it. I suspect the super heated air accounts for the 2k/s velocities.

winnie


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Winnie said:


> I shoot butterfly and the point of twisting is that there is no real choice to do otherwise. As you extend your hand back past your head your hand naturally turns inward and your pouch twists as a result. It all seems to sort itself out at release.
> 
> In order to transfer rotation (I don't think it really does) it would have to be still rotating as it releases the ball, in which case the pouch would be in danger of capturing the ball before discharge. I feel as though twisting the pouch doesn't affect the shot at all.
> winnie


Winnie

I am not sure I understand when you say you have a natural twist when you shoot full butterfly. Are you shooting with the forks pointed toward the sky. When I shoot full butterfly (sideways hold) my thumb is down at the start of my draw and it is still down at full butterfly.
I anchor the bands on my cheek right below my right eye. I use the one line aiming system so that the band appear as one. If you turn the pouch at all the band's won't line up.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

90 degree twist for me. Never a problem.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Winnie said:
> 
> 
> > I shoot butterfly and the point of twisting is that there is no real choice to do otherwise. As you extend your hand back past your head your hand naturally turns inward and your pouch twists as a result. It all seems to sort itself out at release.
> ...


When I shoot butterfly my forks and handle are parallel to the ground, and the pad of my (L) thumb faces up. 180 degrees from normal. I find this to be more comfortable than any other position I've tried. Nothing touches me and I do no sighting. Purely instinctual.

winnie


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

It has just occurred to me that I can probably shoot untwisted if I were to invert my grip initially and then go into my normal draw. Never tried it though. I just grab it as though everything was normal then draw and twist. I'll have to try it. Might hit something for a change.

Still learning after all these years.

winnie


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

TieDownKing said:


> I always twisted 1/4 turn, but since i started experimenting, I figured out that the best twist is actually a 1643.34 degree twist, (4.5648 turns) and this not only stabilizes the ammunition after release but also increases the velocity by the spinning moment when the pouch spirals toward the fork. I have achieved velocities of over 2000ft/sec with .80in diameter steel balls and with a regular bb i can achieve velocities closer to the speed of sound.
> 
> I have found that 5/8 marbles from the dollar store are best, as upon release the friction from the air heats up the glass and makes it glow, basically making any marble into a tracer round. As a bonus, this molten material pre cooks your meal if you intend to hunt with it.
> 
> ...


*Yep, I twist almost that much but I use bungee cords for bands at 10x elongation. Pfffffttttt ... BBs burn up and flame out before they reach the target ... corkscrew into a black hole I guess.*


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Winnie said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> > Winnie said:
> ...


Thank you! I understand now. If I started with my thumb on top and pulled to full butterfly I would twist to the thumb down position too. Like you said it feels natural. I just start the draw with my thumb down. When I started shooting with longer draws I switched to the thumb down and finger on top and all the other fingers spread. I feel this gives a cleaner release. Even when I shoot shorter bands I start with my thumb down now.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm a TTF sideshooter and its usually a 90 degree twist for me. I don't think it harms or improves my accuracy, it's just the natural position the wrist takes.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I never twisted a pouch whether OTT or TTT. I shoot Gangsta and the pouch is horizontal like the frame. Never had a problem.


----------



## S.C.Daniel (Nov 7, 2017)

wll said:


> When I'm shooting OTT I always twist the pouch, but I always twist it more than 90deg, (I shoot Gangsta style), my thumb is facing me but it is a bit toward the ground.. maybe I twist around 100 to 110deg.
> 
> How many of your guys on closer examination of your pouch holding hand twist a bit more than 90deg ..... just curious.
> 
> wll


I prefer shooting a PFS. 75% of the time, I shoot a PFS. I twist the pouch 90°. Never had a problem... So when I shoot other style slingshots, I shoot OTT and a 90° twist. This just feels natural to me. I know I could possibly have a better sight picture by shooting TTF, but it doesn't feel right to me.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I tried twist and no twist, thumb up, thumb down, thumb on the side. They are all equally accurate with practice, but I prefer the simplicity of no twist, thumb up. It gives me more consistency.


----------



## S.C.Daniel (Nov 7, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> 90º for me - or none at all...


I twist the pouch 90° and shoot with my thumb up. Speed Bump...


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

ttf thumb towards me ott thumb down


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

wll said:


> The Norseman said:
> 
> 
> > What is the point of twisting the pouch? It seems like it would add another level of complicatedness and would ruin your accuracy.
> ...


I agree with wil. And like him I shoot everything OTT. I haven't had a fork hit, not one, since I started twisting the pouch about 90 degrees.. It does not make it any harder or more complicated to draw.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I now exclusively twist 90°. I get many unexplained flyers when not twisting, while I always know why I missed when twisting. I dont know why, it really seems illogical, but I am not one to argue with something that works.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Just tried it with a pen as my pouch. I go past 90 to maybe 120.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I also go to about 120 degrees just as a matter of simplicity and comfort. That puts my thumb next to my ear. Trying to not twist seems to occasionally introduce unintended tweak to the pouch which directs the ammo towards the upper fork.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

[quote name="Flatband" post="1149761" timestamp="1522891515"]I never twisted a pouch whether OTT or TTT. I shoot Gangsta and the pouch is horizontal like the frame. Never had a problem.

Me, too. But I am gonna shoot some pfs soon... If I have any fork hits or hand slaps I will give this twist a go.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

hoggy said:


> ttf thumb towards me ott thumb down


miswrote ttf thumb up ott thumb towards me


----------

